# Congrats to our Panasonic projector winner!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Congrats to marlin... *

*marlin is the winner of the Panasonic PT-AE3000U Projector!*

Compliments of Home Theater Shack and Visual Apex... we hope you enjoy your Panasonic projector!

Thanks to all who participated and stay tuned for more giveaways!

Just one way we say thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!


----------



## marlin (Dec 2, 2009)

This is awesome! Thank you so much to The Shack!!!!!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats Marlin, Now get that HT done.:T


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats, Marlin!


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Congrats! And is that Pink Floyd I see referenced in your avatar? A worthy winner indeed!


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats Marlin, and enjoy.


----------



## marlin (Dec 2, 2009)

Spuddy

Absolutely Pink Floyd! As a matter of fact, my wife and I have tickets for Roger Waters Wall concert in Toronto on opening night. I will let you know how awesome that is!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats a great win Marlin! Enjoy your projector.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome catch! Get it fired up soon (and post pics) :T


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Enjoy your new projector!


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

Congratulations, I'm sure "The Wall" will look wonderful projected with this.


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

marlin said:


> Spuddy
> 
> Absolutely Pink Floyd! As a matter of fact, my wife and I have tickets for Roger Waters Wall concert in Toronto on opening night. I will let you know how awesome that is!


Looks like good things come in waves  Enjoy!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats marlin! :T


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats!!! :T 

matt


----------



## puneet_dh (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats Marlin!!
Enjoy the stuff


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats Marlin


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Congratulations marlin, you are going to love it the PQ is stunning !!


----------



## marlin (Dec 2, 2009)

I went to 2001 Audio/Video and saw the 4000 demo'd on a 106" screen. I can't believe the quality of the picture! It will be here Monday.
Now I have lot's of work to do! Build and finish a room, invest in all new cable and wiring, run new electrical, find a good deal on a screen.....work, work, work!

This will be fun!


----------



## marlin (Dec 2, 2009)

Well I finally got the projector yesterday. Took it home, all excited and imagining how cool is this gonna be?. Anyways, got home, then it hit me. I don't even have a screen for this thing yet. :crying:
So I figured what the , let's aim it at the wall and see what we get. The walls in this room are some sort of taupe/beige/coffee??, not my choice...came with the house. 
I connected it to satellite via HDMI, and once I navigated through the menus to get the zoom, aspect and keystone somewhat correct.....holy smokes!:wow:

Once again, thank you to the Shack, and you Sonnie for this amazing prize. My family will enjoy this for many years to come.

marlin


----------

